# Crazy Mods



## Smokyg (31/1/14)

I have stumbled upon quite a few crazy looking mods floating on the interwebs. Would be interesting to see all the rad stuff out there..

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## TylerD (31/1/14)

Yeah, them steampunk mods are crazy!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Spiri (2/2/14)

I am a big fan of SteamPunk styled gadgets and artwok, thought I would share these photos.

This mech-mod is awesome, party in my pants type of awesome. Well, to me at least.






Next up are a few devices I think look cool, but dont think I would carry around in public...





The first Camel styled device, and the last pipe styled device are great looking. Something that I would love to have in a display case at home. In fact, I want them all.

Reactions: Like 4


----------

